# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  nhờ anh em trên diễn đàn tư vấn giúp về BOB planet USB CNC control và BOB mach3 usb

## phanluan

Mình là lính mới , tự làm cái CNC H mini, đang muốn anh em góp ý nên cọn BOB planet cnc control hay mach3 usb. mình có mo tơ size 57 1.8, driver TB6560 spin 300W. Cám ơn anh em nhiều. dưới đây là sản phẩm đầu tay

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hiển nhiên là planetcnc rồi, mach3 usb nếu bob xịn thì mắc tiền quá, còn bob đểu thì ko đựoc ngon cho lắm. Còn nếu muốn very cheap thì bác dùng grbl với arduino nhé.

----------


## phanluan

mình đang dùng planetcnc nhưng chạy chậm mà kêu quá. chạy 1 trục thì êm mà đồng thời 3 trục thì kêu, mình chưa biết thiết lập trong planet nữa, bạn biết thiết lập chỉ mình với, cám ơn trước nhé

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tb6560 ko kêu mới lạ. Ko phải do bob đâu, bác đổi driver khác đi.

----------


## phanluan

> Tb6560 ko kêu mới lạ. Ko phải do bob đâu, bác đổi driver khác đi.


dùng driver gì được bạn nhỉ, cho mình biết với, mình mới làm con đầu tay chả có chút kinh nghiệm gì. cho mình xin tên driver bạn nhé

----------


## GORLAK

Đang xài planet, trực quan dễ sử dụng

----------


## suu_tam

Em nhà có 2 con máy 4 trục TQ, mua về em bỏ bộ DSP A18 ra lắp thay vào thành bộ MK3 hãng.
Chạy trực quan.
Vì là máy làng nghề nên khỏi cần bàn đến độ thời gian và công suất.

----------


## phanluan

> Đang xài planet, trực quan dễ sử dụng


bạn có kinh nghiệm về planet chỉ mình với, mình làm xong chạy kêu quá. set step/unit đúng tính toán thì nó kêu, set xuống 80 thì bớt kêu nhưng chậm lắm, với lại mình cũng không biết set gia tốc sao cho phù hợp

----------


## GORLAK

Step kêu do driver là nhiều, tb6560 cũng có nhiều loại. Ko liên quan tới Bob Planet.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> dùng driver gì được bạn nhỉ, cho mình biết với, mình mới làm con đầu tay chả có chút kinh nghiệm gì. cho mình xin tên driver bạn nhé


Driver thì nhiều loại. Trước thấy bác khoa.dress bán mấy bộ IM483 kìa, khá ngon, chạy êm, nhỏ gọn. Rẻ hơn thì TB6600.

----------


## thewind258

> bạn có kinh nghiệm về planet chỉ mình với, mình làm xong chạy kêu quá. set step/unit đúng tính toán thì nó kêu, set xuống 80 thì bớt kêu nhưng chậm lắm, với lại mình cũng không biết set gia tốc sao cho phù hợp


Cái Driver TB6560, TB6600 chạy dở lắm, chạy kêu, mà chạy một thời gian là hư liền. Bác đầu tư một bộ Driver ngon lành là OK. Về Board thì chỉ làm công việc xử lý tin hiệu thôi. Driver ngon là chạy tốt hết kể cả xài board Arduino cũng ngon lành cành đào.

----------


## phanluan

> Cái Driver TB6560, TB6600 chạy dở lắm, chạy kêu, mà chạy một thời gian là hư liền. Bác đầu tư một bộ Driver ngon lành là OK. Về Board thì chỉ làm công việc xử lý tin hiệu thôi. Driver ngon là chạy tốt hết kể cả xài board Arduino cũng ngon lành cành đào.


Theo bạn nên dùng driver loại gì, chỉ mình với, cám ơn nhiều nhé

loại dưới được không?

----------


## dungtb

Driver nên dùng loại ma860h hoặc 542 là thông dụng nhất

----------


## Mạch Việt

Mấy loại driver mà mấy bọn shop bán linh kiện nhập bên tàu về nó ko turning cái *decay* của driver mà thường là mặc định Fast Decay hoặc Mix Decay nên làm cho động cơ nóng, kêu to và dễ mất bước.
Chuẩn ra thì lúc động cơ dừng thì phải ở chế độ *Slow Decay*, lúc khởi động thì ở chế độ *Fast Decay* và chạy bình ổn rồi phải ở chế độ *Mix Decay*, như thế động cơ rất êm, bớt nóng và tránh mất bước.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CKD

> mình đang dùng planetcnc nhưng chạy chậm mà kêu quá. chạy 1 trục thì êm mà đồng thời 3 trục thì kêu, mình chưa biết thiết lập trong planet nữa, bạn biết thiết lập chỉ mình với, cám ơn trước nhé


Bạn cho cái cấu hình phần điện mà bạn dùng sẽ có đáp án cho vấn đề này.

Theo suy đoán thì có thể do nguồn nuôi dirver hoặc BOB thiếu công suất.
Theo cá nhân thì mình mặc định tính công suất nguồn tối thiểu = dòng motor * số motor * [1.25-1.5 thậm chí là 2]
Và nhất định không dùng nguồn rẻ tiền china hay ra chợ hay gọi là nguồn LED. Thậm chi một số nguồn viễn thông vẫn không phù hợp cho step. Nguyên nhân là noise & ripple. *Chất lượng nguồn kém sẽ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến driver & motor*.

Nếu không thể xác định nguồn xung nào ngon thì tốt nhất vẫn nên chọn nguồn biến áp. Lưu ý:
- Điện áp tối đa sau khi chỉnh lưu (nếu driver DC) phải nhỏ hơn điện áp max của driver và = điện áp AC ra của biến áp * 1.5 cho an toàn.
- Chỉnh lưu phải dùng tụ để lọc. Có lý thuyết để tính, nhưng càng nhiều càng tốt.

Đây là kinh nghiệm của mình.. không có sách vỡ lý thuyết nào chứng minh nguồn nào tốt hơn.

----------


## phanluan

> Bạn cho cái cấu hình phần điện mà bạn dùng sẽ có đáp án cho vấn đề này.
> 
> Theo suy đoán thì có thể do nguồn nuôi dirver hoặc BOB thiếu công suất.
> Theo cá nhân thì mình mặc định tính công suất nguồn tối thiểu = dòng motor * số motor * [1.25-1.5 thậm chí là 2]
> Và nhất định không dùng nguồn rẻ tiền china hay ra chợ hay gọi là nguồn LED. Thậm chi một số nguồn viễn thông vẫn không phù hợp cho step. Nguyên nhân là noise & ripple. *Chất lượng nguồn kém sẽ ảnh hưởng rất nhiều đến driver & motor*.
> 
> Nếu không thể xác định nguồn xung nào ngon thì tốt nhất vẫn nên chọn nguồn biến áp. Lưu ý:
> - Điện áp tối đa sau khi chỉnh lưu (nếu driver DC) phải nhỏ hơn điện áp max của driver và = điện áp AC ra của biến áp * 1.5 cho an toàn.
> - Chỉnh lưu phải dùng tụ để lọc. Có lý thuyết để tính, nhưng càng nhiều càng tốt.
> ...


mình mua nguồn 24V-240W dùng cho cnc mini, bob planet, driver TB6560, motor size 57

----------


## thewind258

> Theo bạn nên dùng driver loại gì, chỉ mình với, cám ơn nhiều nhé
> 
> loại dưới được không?


Chào bạn:
Driver 2 pha hiện tại ở trên diễn đàn có nhiều anh em bán hàng cũ nhưng xài ngon.
Còn nếu bạn muốn mua mới thì mua loại này xài cũng ổn

Ráng đầu tư cho bộ driver ngon lành bạn ạ.

----------

